# Anyone have experience with Chihiros A601-Plus?



## mibe661 (27 Dec 2016)

Im wondering if its anything worth buying? Its seems pretty neat, dimmable LED for a reasonable price.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Chihiro...hash=item2a77e464d1:m:mFwlFvt5lFePhBFeD_uH1pw


----------



## imak (27 Dec 2016)

The normal a601 are great and really worth it. Those are the same but wider,  so I guess they are better for light spreading.


----------



## mibe661 (27 Dec 2016)

Sounds good!  Will probably be pretty good also with the stainless stand, and upgrade-friendly with the "60~80cm long tank".


----------



## alto (27 Dec 2016)

mibe661 said:


> and upgrade-friendly with the "60~80cm long tank".


useable but remember to plan for the shaded ends - these "extendable" lamps work best on "fish only" tanks or "centred island" style plant scapes


----------



## rebel (28 Dec 2016)

I have two of the 601 which are only 5cm width. So at 10cm this might be pretty good


----------



## mibe661 (3 Jan 2017)

So I ordered the light acouple of weeks ago and finally it has arrived




It was ok packaged, nothing specific to complain about there.









And this is how it looks like on the tank:





Conclusion, it looks nice and I think I Will be satisfied with it. Good its dimmable also.

Let me know If you have any q's.

/M


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (3 Jan 2017)

The height looks to be adjustable?


----------



## mibe661 (3 Jan 2017)

rebel said:


> The height looks to be adjustable?


Thats correct, according to the manufacturer:
"*Stainless Steel Stand* : 22x11cm, Holder : 11mm, can fit max 11mm thick tank."


----------



## Costa (3 Jan 2017)

Are they dimmable? Can they be fitted on the hood?


----------



## mibe661 (3 Jan 2017)

Costa said:


> Are they dimmable? Can they be fitted on the hood?


Yes, dimmable on 5 levels. They can be fitted on the hood, spec:

_A601 :
Lamp dimension : W590 x D100 x H90mm_

_Luminous Flux: 9600lm._
_Power consumption: 65W_
_LED: white, 195pcs._
_For *60~80cm long tank.*_


----------



## Iain mlaren (3 Jan 2017)

Hi. Are these any good. I'm looking at getting some and screwing it to the underside of my hood in place of what I have. (55watt t5 compact) thanks


----------



## rebel (4 Jan 2017)

Wi


Iain mlaren said:


> Hi. Are these any good. I'm looking at getting some and screwing it to the underside of my hood in place of what I have. (55watt t5 compact) thanks


Will be fine as long as you manage heat and humidity inside your hood. Just add a couple of fans to the hood and you will be fine.


----------



## Iain mlaren (4 Jan 2017)

I will hopefully mount them under the clear light cover that I currently have so to minimise humidity and allow heat out through the vent holes. I'm just hoping the lights are intense enough to reach the bottom of my 60cm tank? Thanks iain


----------



## mibe661 (4 Jan 2017)

Iain mlaren said:


> I will hopefully mount them under the clear light cover that I currently have so to minimise humidity and allow heat out through the vent holes. I'm just hoping the lights are intense enough to reach the bottom of my 60cm tank? Thanks iain


I think they will  Im just so grateful there is dimmer on this unit + as you can see on the picture of my tank - ive hanged the ligth about 20cm above the tank. Otherwise the plants will be burned


----------



## Iain mlaren (4 Jan 2017)

Yeah I suppose your depth is the same as mine in total. Although mine is water depth that will make some difference. I think I'll buy one and check it out. 69 brittish pound delivered here I've found


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (11 Jan 2017)

Hi,

Abhis here. How much it costs !!

Any idea about Chihiros RGB sereis !!

Thanks


----------



## mibe661 (17 Jan 2017)

Abhishankar Adhikary said:


> Abhis here. How much it costs !!


Click on the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Chihiro...hash=item2a77e464d1:m:mFwlFvt5lFePhBFeD_uH1pw

Dont be lazy ! No idea about the RGB series


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (18 Jan 2017)

ha ha ha....thanks brother ....not lazy at all ....I have seen the price from ebay.....but I want to know if anybody bought direct from them or any of their distributor !!

In ebay you have to may min. 12% higher of the original price....bcz seller have to pay the same to ebay.

That's why I am asking .............


----------



## Tomas4 (20 Jan 2017)

mine661,how deep is your tank?with setting you using ?I have one week and notice that algae covered some plants,so put - brightest.Was already not full.


----------

